
Blowing the whistle on Leviathan (2012) - wtbob
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/george-will-blowing-the-whistle-on-leviathan/2012/07/27/gJQAAsRnEX_story.html
======
wtbob
And the sad conclusion, from 2014:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/george-will-
blowing-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/george-will-blowing-the-
whistle-on-leviathan/2012/07/27/gJQAAsRnEX_story.html)

Fined $12,500 for … putting a piece of rope around a hunk of blubber that
killer whales were already eating.

~~~
greenyoda
Looks like your comment linked back to the original 2012 story. Did you intend
to link to a later article from 2014?

~~~
wtbob
Argh, you're right. Here's the article I meant to follow up with:
[http://www.mercurynews.com/science/ci_24905474/monterey-
mari...](http://www.mercurynews.com/science/ci_24905474/monterey-marine-
biologist-nancy-black-must-pay-12)

